
Multi-messenger nanoprobes of hidden magnetism in a strained manganite - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-019-0533-y
======
bookofjoe
>By scanning the probe over the surface of their thin film sample, the
researchers were able to trigger the change locally and simultaneously
manipulate and record the electrical, magnetic and optical properties of these
light-triggered domains with nanometer-scale precision.

>The study reveals how unanticipated properties can emerge in long-studied
quantum materials at ultra-small scales when scientists tune them by strain.

>"It is relatively common to study these nano-phase materials with scanning
probes. But this is the first time an optical nano-probe has been combined
with simultaneous magnetic nano-imaging, and all at the very low temperatures
where quantum materials show their merits.... Now, investigation of quantum
materials by multi-modal nanoscience offers a means to close the loop on
programs to engineer them."

from: [https://scitechdaily.com/quantum-materials-revolutionized-
by...](https://scitechdaily.com/quantum-materials-revolutionized-by-multi-
modal-nanoscience/)

